# film school: am i too old?



## swordz81 (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm 28yrs old from north carolina with no college degree and no experience in the industry. My dream is to go to ucla film school. Am I too old to be considered for admission to undergrad? It will take me 2 years to get my GE courses out of the way. Am I setting my self up for disappointment with no experience? or should I try to get a mfa in film instead? please help


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 29, 2009)

Why not go to NCSA for about 5,000 a year instate and get the same connections.  There are 30yr old students here who all get jobs.  It will be harder depending on your talent, as connections take a bit to get going like anywhere in this industry.

If you are still set on UCLA then by all means go for it.  But since your already a NC resident NCSA would be your best bet.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2009)

You'd need the bachelor's to get a master's unless you go to AFI, which will consider special circumstances.

You are not too old for film school.  

Start exploring other programs than UCLA, and figure out what it is you want and expect from film school, and determine if that's the best way for you to get it...it's definitely not the only way to be a filmmaker...

Personally, I was 25 when I went back to undergrad, and I went to the local state school, dabbled in film there; film's always been the dream, don't get me wrong, but I was really just after the bachelor's degree so I could get ahead in the industry I was working in before returning to school...but film awoke something in me, so I went for the MFA at USC, started it when I was 28, with minimal experience.  So a local school might be a good place to start, especially since NC does have a decent filmmaking culture.

Check out your community colleges, too, see what's available to you.

You have plenty of options, just start exploring them.


----------



## swordz81 (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to get out of North Carolina. I live in Raleigh now, and don't want to move to NCSA for school. I'd rather do two years community college, then move to Cali as opposed to moving to Winston Salem.


----------



## airborne911 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm 33 and just had an interview with USC for their undergrad production program. I used my age and life experience to my advantage in my essays. My interviewer told me that their grad program has people ranging in age from 22-55, and that I would be a great match for that program as well. 

It's never too late, but when you write your essays, make sure to make a compelling link between your life experiences and your desire to study film. 

Also, people like us are expected to have stories that go beyond the typical teeny-bopper frat party crap that most undergrad students write about. Keep that in mind as you work on your GE stuff over the next couple of years. 

Take as many transferable creative writing classes as you can, and learn to create believable characters in unbelievable situations. I applied to six programs, and so far I've been admitted to four, rejected from one (UCLA), and I have one pending (waiting for my USC transfer app to get to the admissions committee).

Anyway, you're not too old. Good luck.


----------



## swordz81 (Apr 29, 2009)

thanx airborne, you put things into perspective for me. great advice


----------



## filmdazzle (Apr 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd chime in.  I'm 31 and about to enter grad film school this fall after almost a decade of being out of school.  I feel old to be doing this sometimes, too, but I think it's never too late to start making your dreams come true, and it's not like we're senior citizens.  The way I see it is like this: my younger classmates will be able to run circles around me energy-wise, hands down.  But, like airborne said, we have more life experience, and therefore more stories to tell.  In the end, young or old, I think we all come in with a dream in mind and a story to tell, and that's really what matters.


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm 45.  Entering USC in the fall...


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 30, 2009)

IÂ´m 34 - entering NYU Tisch Grad Film Program this fall...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 30, 2009)

love this thread!

i second everyone here. i'm 31 and entering grad school at NYU in the fall. 

swordz - as far as NC, i lived there for 10 years - went to undergrad (non-film) in charlotte and then moved to wilmington. while i LOVE NC and it will always have a place in my heart, i agree with you in your desire to go elsewhere. my film friends in NC are extremely talented and struggle to find work, especially in their chosen field.

i am not saying it's easier to work in NY or LA, there is just far more opportunity, much more happening and you have a much bigger pool of people with whom to network.

airborne made a great point about essays. i was able to pull from life experience and i think that really helped. i also think age/life experience gives you an edge with scholarships, but maybe that's just my opinion.

move forward!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 30, 2009)

film dazzle - uh-uh. i'm going to run circles around THEM. we just might need more coffee.


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 30, 2009)

You're never too old to enter film school. At UCLA we have people starting the program in their 30s, and the screenwriting and producing programs sometimes have students in their 40s.


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd also add that there is an equalizing experience to going through film school. I'm more conscious of what year everyone is in the program than what biological age anyone is.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 30, 2009)

It is worth reminding folks that the original poster is entering undergrad...here at USC I've seen students from age 21 to 63 in the MFAs...and I personally assisted an undergrad class for sophomores where one of the students was 26.

I still don't think you're too old, either way!!  Banish the words from your vocabulary!


----------



## uttam (May 7, 2009)

hey there  , you could try out for Whistling Woods International .. check this link .. might help you with what you actually need ...
http://tr.im/j34x
 t care   and remember .."There is never a wrong time to do the right thing "


----------



## Bettina Smith (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree to all of what they say. Age should not matter in terms of going to school as long as you want to pursue your dreams in attending film school. There is no age requirements for that because those people with your age or more are those who are confident enough that they will fit to where they will go because they are the ones who have more experiences than the younger people. You can use these life experiences in your journey as a film student. Also, in order to get an MFA without getting a bachelor's degree. 
Take your time and good luck on your future film school!


----------

